# New cory very pale and white vs established cory(darker rich color)



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh those are actually bronze/green Corys (Corydoras Aeneus), from what I've seen Emerald Corys usually refer to Brochis Splendens (larger cousin of Corys, and looks quite different).

You might not have noticed the colors, but your dark corys are actually darker than normal and new the cory is closer to normal coloration.
It is normal for new fish to turn pale/fade it's color because of stress of being in a new environment (among other things).

It is also normal for fish to change color based on their surroundings. Which is common for fish to darken their color to better blend in with a dark substrate or background (it is a survival camouflage thing).

So the new cory could be paler just due to stress or it could possibly be sick. I am betting it is just pale-ish from the stress of transporting and being new. It's honestly not even pale looking for it's normal coloration, I am sure it will be just fine. Give it a little more time to darken like the other corys.


----------



## sub100 (Apr 5, 2014)

Most of my new cats are always a little lighter in color. They always color up within a few days. Probably just a little stressed.


----------



## miogpsrocks (Sep 3, 2015)

WaterLife said:


> Oh those are actually bronze/green Corys (Corydoras Aeneus), from what I've seen Emerald Corys usually refer to Brochis Splendens (larger cousin of Corys, and looks quite different).
> 
> You might not have noticed the colors, but your dark corys are actually darker than normal and new the cory is closer to normal coloration.
> It is normal for new fish to turn pale/fade it's color because of stress of being in a new environment (among other things).
> ...


The catfish has darken up and now looks like a mini-version of the other 3 in the tank. 

I guess you were right!


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

:grin2:

Yeah, it's common for many fish to darken up to blend in/camouflage with darker surroundings.

Add some more! Hehe


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

Interesting. I have ever seen my bronze cories that dark. Is this because I have sand as a substrate or are they stressed?


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

It's not the grain/pebble size, it's the color. Stressed fish usually fade/turn paler/lighter than normal coloration.

Darker substrate and/or backgrounds, many fish species will tend to darken to better blend in (be less noticeable so they aren't as exposed/vulnerable to possible predators, but I believe this darkening is naturally occurring and no predator/threats need to be present for this to occur, just a natural adaptation.

Now other factors might play a role as to what degree of darkening occurs such as other things within the tank that are brighter/more colorful (plants, decorations, etc.) and probably light intensity.

Fish can darken colors for other reasons (that can occur even with bright substrate/background), but usually occur in short durations such as dominance battles (which don't really happen with Corydoras), and I have seen some species darken even in times of spawning. I am sure there are more reasons for darkening, but again, are usually don't last very long.

Without witnessing your tank (colors and even tank mates and their behaviors and to evaluate if they are indeed stressed) I can't say for sure why your fish don't darken as much since there are many factors. But it's nothing to worry about really, unless they are stressed (could be any of tons of possibilities), in which I would look into for the Corys well being.


----------

